
Show HN: I made a price comparison tool that doesn't suck - caseydonahue
https://www.letscompass.com
======
PaulHoule
Got a version that doesn't require Chrome?

~~~
caseydonahue
I'm thinking of making Firefox next, seems to be in highest demand. But I want
to get it fine tuned on just one platform before making it for other browsers,
especially because I'm pushing updates almost daily.

